# 1940's Duck Hunter



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are a couple of Pictures of how it was back then....JIM....CL....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

awesom pics, but im glad its not a 40 bird bag limit anymore or we would be low on ducks nowadays


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thank you for the pics ...its great to see back then


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This could be part of the reason we don't have as many ducks today..That was the era of the Market Hunters Day's ..I have a book on Market Hunters and it was not uncommon for one man with a Punt Gun to kill 100 birds with one shot..I don't think they knew what a bag limit was back then..The Canvasback was the top Shelf Duck it brought 10 cents ...A Book every Duck Hunter should read...JIM....CL....!$....


----------

